# Beginner in exchanging needs basic help!



## FFC (Aug 10, 2019)

I’ve never exchanged my timeshare or done anything other than use it for my allotted time.  This year, I booked week 30 at my resort (Grand Lodge on Peak 7) and got a two bedroom lockout.  I’d like to plan a vacation to Europe or somewhere exotic for next year for my 50th birthday.  I am REALLY confused as to whether I search for the right person to exchange with, or deposit my week in II and do a search, or do that thing where you keep your week unless you get an acceptable exchange.  In addition, I don’t exactly know how to do any of those things (depositing for points seems pretty self-explanatory.  Really wish I could go to Croatia, or Spain, or Eastern Europe.  Is there some sort of primer somewhere?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## FFC (Aug 10, 2019)

I did see the FAQ’s for II, but still confused.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2019)

Timeshares in Europe, especially in core urban areas where many Americans want to travel are rare and where they may exist they may not be an easy trade.

THe actual process of doing a trade is easy, you either deposit your week and then do a trade by searching what is online or you can put in a trade search request. You can also do a request first search where if your trade doesn't come through you can still go to your home resort. If you have no intention of using your home resort weeks, then deposit them in II and start searching.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2019)

It really isn't rocket science. You don't need to find someone to exchange with. You simply deposit your week with II (or whatever exchange company you (and/or your resort) are members of. Then you can go to their online site and either choose from their inventory of resorts to exchange into- pay a fee (there's ALWAYS a fee!) and they will confirm both your deposit and the availability of your new reservation and you're good to go. Alternatively, you can make your deposit, then put in a few choices- called an Ongoing Search- (OGS) of resorts you want to go to, and wait for one of these to become available- that way, you're at the head of the line when one of these places becomes available- and before it is ever seen in the online catalog. Usually- but not always, the resorts you see online are 'leftovers' after all the requests ahead of you are reserved. 

Now, as to where you want to go. Tumesharing in Europe is a different breed of cat than in the U.S., Mexico, the Caribbean. In Europe, people LIVE in the cities, so most of the resorts are in the countryside. They are smaller, more humble type places. There are a couple of exceptions in Spain, And I don't remember seeing any in Croatia or elsewhere in former Yugoslavia for that matter. I have exchanged into Southern Spain and Portugal and some places in Italy, but just know that the big all encompassing resorts like in the US just don't exist to a large degree.

Jim


----------



## ski_sierra (Aug 10, 2019)

FFC said:


> I’ve never exchanged my timeshare or done anything other than use it for my allotted time.  This year, I booked week 30 at my resort (Grand Lodge on Peak 7) and got a two bedroom lockout.  I’d like to plan a vacation to Europe or somewhere exotic for next year for my 50th birthday.  I am REALLY confused as to whether I search for the right person to exchange with, or deposit my week in II and do a search, or do that thing where you keep your week unless you get an acceptable exchange.  In addition, I don’t exactly know how to do any of those things (depositing for points seems pretty self-explanatory.  Really wish I could go to Croatia, or Spain, or Eastern Europe.  Is there some sort of primer somewhere?  Thanks in advance!



I just exchanged into the Marriott Marbella resort 3 BR unit using a studio at Marriott Grand Chateau. 

For basics, I found reading this book quite useful. 
https://www.amazon.com/Timeshare-Ow...me+share+game&qid=1565469862&s=gateway&sr=8-4

I learned all the practical & advanced tricks by reading the threads on this forum. Good luck!

Here is a good thread.
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-to-use-interval-international.278844/


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 10, 2019)

FFC said:


> I’ve never exchanged my timeshare or done anything other than use it for my allotted time.  This year, I booked week 30 at my resort (Grand Lodge on Peak 7) and got a two bedroom lockout.  I’d like to plan a vacation to Europe or somewhere exotic for next year for my 50th birthday.  I am REALLY confused as to whether I search for the right person to exchange with, or deposit my week in II and do a search, or do that thing where you keep your week unless you get an acceptable exchange.  In addition, I don’t exactly know how to do any of those things (depositing for points seems pretty self-explanatory.  Really wish I could go to Croatia, or *Spain*, or Eastern Europe.  Is there some sort of primer somewhere?  Thanks in advance!



Your resort trades with Interval International (link).

If you have flexible travel dates, I would try for the Marriott resorts in Spain

Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort (link)
Marbella, Málaga, Spain

Marriott's Playa Andaluza (link)
Estepona, Málaga, Spain

Marriott’s timeshares in France & Spain -https://www.marriottvacationclub.eu/pdf/MVC_EU_EN_Brochure_2012_EU.pdf


Typical dates and prices available via II’s Cash Getaways - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...de-france-weeks-thru-march-for-277-wk.280384/
Typical dates available for exchanges
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...el-sol-bulk-deposit-through-mid-april.277466/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-marriotts-marbella-beach-resort-april.250699/
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...la-beach-resort-april-two-three-bdrms.235649/


If these two resorts work for you then you’ll need to get your II membership established and setup an ongoing search request  (OGS) soon before you miss the window. Exchange requests should be made as early as possible (typically over a year in advance). You’ll want to be as flexible as possible with your travel dates (requesting anything within a broad range of weeks vs a couple of dates).

NOTE: There are lots of TUG threads covering these Marriott resorts from trip planning to trip reports. Also take a look at the TUG and TripAdvisor reviews.


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi FFC:
I presume you mean you just reserved Week 30, July 24/25/26, for 2020.
Within Interval, your deposit has a life of 2 years. You will have until late July 2022 to travel.
Your trade power is determined by your resort's rating (Premier!), unit size, and Travel Demand Index (TDI) for the week you deposited. Week 30's TDI is slightly above average at 120. The scale is at the bottom of the grid, between 50 (lowest) and 150 (highest). You typically want to reserve the week with the highest TDI in your season, and/or a holiday week.

Some timeshare systems are allowed to Request First, which allows the member to keep the week outside of Interval until a match is found; others must deposit their week into Interval to set up an ongoing search request.

Go to the Resort Directory, and jot down the 3-digit resort codes of the resorts that appeal to you. (e.g. MMB, MUZ, MEM)
Go to Exchange > Vacation Exchange > My Units
Next to each unit you have available to trade, there is a "Vacation Exchange" button. Select that, and you may search online to see what's out there right now. In the rare instance that the exact resort and date you want is available, you may confirm it online.
More likely, you will need to "Place Request". You select the unit size on the front screen. Leave the number of adults/children at 1/0.
Continue.
Enter each resort code, when the correct resort name appears, select it.
Enter the date range during which you wish to travel.
Continue, Continue....until you get to the payment screen.
You pay the "exchange fee" of $209 to set up the ongoing search. Then Interval's system begins searching for you 24 x 7.

When do you wish to travel?
Spain is your best bet, as Phyllis described. The Marriotts get lots and lots of deposits; each of the three resorts has about 100 units available online right now.  The only difficulty is if you want a prime summer week. Then, you are competing with a lot of other members.

Interval has very little in Eastern Europe. Turkey has 2 resorts with inventory. Croatia only has 1 resort with 1 week currently online. Greece has 1 resort currently online, but it's all-inclusive. There is another code for that resort which is regular (RIM). Read the reviews, and include it in your search if it appeals to you.


----------



## CPNY (Aug 10, 2019)

FFC said:


> I’ve never exchanged my timeshare or done anything other than use it for my allotted time.  This year, I booked week 30 at my resort (Grand Lodge on Peak 7) and got a two bedroom lockout.  I’d like to plan a vacation to Europe or somewhere exotic for next year for my 50th birthday.  I am REALLY confused as to whether I search for the right person to exchange with, or deposit my week in II and do a search, or do that thing where you keep your week unless you get an acceptable exchange.  In addition, I don’t exactly know how to do any of those things (depositing for points seems pretty self-explanatory.  Really wish I could go to Croatia, or Spain, or Eastern Europe.  Is there some sort of primer somewhere?  Thanks in advance!


Take a look into airbnb or vacation rentals. TS in Europe aren’t as plentiful as in the US. You’re money would go a lot further. Plus you can do half weeks in multiple locations.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 10, 2019)

Here are two videos for Interval International.

This is 2013 video that was produced for a specific resort covering Interval International Basics
_NOTE: Just ignore the contact numbers and prices since this is an old video. 
_
_



_​
This is a 2016 video created by Interval International. It walks through the online exchange request process. You can find additional videos by Interval International on their website (link)


----------



## Robin G (Aug 11, 2019)

You can extend it past the two year but I’m not sure the fee and not sure how much extra time it gives you. 
I love II and am glad we never converted to points  with our Shell Kona TS as people who did can no longer trade with II .


----------



## Todd Fogelberg (Aug 14, 2019)

I would google Interval International reviews and RCI reviews to get a taste of what you are in for. Maybe stick with your home resort to avoid the hassles many reviewers talk about. Both of these companies sound like the worst possible to partner with when it comes to arranging a vacation.


----------



## marmite (Aug 14, 2019)

Todd Fogelberg said:


> I would google Interval International reviews and RCI reviews to get a taste of what you are in for. Maybe stick with your home resort to avoid the hassles many reviewers talk about. Both of these companies sound like the worst possible to partner with when it comes to arranging a vacation.



If "what you are in for" is GREAT vacations and trade possibilities, then YES I agree.  

Do you actually even have a timeshare Todd?  Have you ever read _and applied_ the great advice here? 

@FFC you have a desirable resort (not sure what season you own), but I think you can do just fine trading now that you are doing some research on how to best use your ownership.  The Marriott properties in Spain also end up as "Getaways" on Interval International (where you don't actually trade your weeks, you just pay a very discounted price for an available week). Depending on the dates, there can be good availability and the price might even be more attractive than giving up your unit and it's maintenance fees. 

@alwysonvac had some great suggestions.

Cheers.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 14, 2019)

Todd Fogelberg said:


> I would google Interval International reviews and RCI reviews to get a taste of what you are in for. Maybe stick with your home resort to avoid the hassles many reviewers talk about. Both of these companies sound like the worst possible to partner with when it comes to arranging a vacation.



I would bet most/all of those reviewers didn't do their homework before trying to exchange their timeshare. I did and have had some wonderful vacations in St Kitts, Southern California, Hilton Head and just completed my first trip to Kauai in May - it was amazing and the Marriott had smallish rooms for a timeshare but was a perfect location and stunning resort in most respects.

The OP should understand that a non-Marriott trying to trade for a Marriott is at a disadvantage - as stated, they should not aim for peak summer weeks as Marriott owners get first crack at deposits. But with reasonable expectations and a little bit of research, it's easy to be a very happy timeshare owner and exchanger.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 14, 2019)

I read tug reviews in the area of my choice and put in an ongoing search with rci.  I exclude the not so nice resorts


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 14, 2019)

Todd Fogelberg said:


> I would google Interval International reviews and RCI reviews to get a taste of what you are in for. Maybe stick with your home resort to avoid the hassles many reviewers talk about. Both of these companies sound like the worst possible to partner with when it comes to arranging a vacation.



I find that only the whiners and complainers take the time to post reviews on the internet, I don’t think this is a good suggestion at all.

I’ve had a lot of success trading to nice resorts using Interval.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Todd Fogelberg (Aug 15, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> I find that only the whiners and complainers take the time to post reviews on the internet, I don’t think this is a good suggestion at all.



It's nice to hear that you've had good luck with your exchanges. Looking at one of my target properties I read many online reviews - very favorable. 4.5 rating. Many happy visitors at Grand Chateau Las Vegas. Not too many whiners and complainers.


----------



## mcsteve (Aug 16, 2019)

Todd Fogelberg said:


> I would google Interval International reviews and RCI reviews to get a taste of what you are in for. Maybe stick with your home resort to avoid the hassles many reviewers talk about. Both of these companies sound like the worst possible to partner with when it comes to arranging a vacation.



I would tend to disagree.  While the internet is a great source for opinions and individual research (TUG is a great example) I have found I must truly feel comfortable with the individual reviewing before I will trust their perspective.  When I first started looking at RCI I found that I was frustrated in almost every search I tried.  That was until I did some in depth research myself as to the exchange rules and how the majority of users (fellow TUG’er’s) actually accomplish their exchange needs.  I now have “reasonable” expectations on how far in advance I will need to search to accomplish my trading goals.  Yes, read the reviews, but also try to get a feel for the individual writing it. Are they one post wonders or have they shown a history of valid and useful information. 

Having said that, with my post count below 50 take what I say with a grain of salt


----------



## Todd Fogelberg (Aug 16, 2019)

The fees associated with RCI and II give me pause, on their own. For an electronic transaction like swapping 2 timeshares, the cost is a few $ taking into account technology and personnel costs. The exorbitant  fees don't make economic sense, except that they have TS owners by the hook. TUG presents a nice option for exchanges, how does it work if Todd and Bill want to swap their weeks? Do they contact the resort and provide each other's names as the guest that will be checking in?


----------



## FFC (Aug 18, 2019)

I appreciate all the advice.  The book is also helpful.  One question - is there a practical difference in exchanging my week or depositing it for points?  Is the points inventory the same as the exchange inventory?


----------



## missmarie (Dec 21, 2019)

Todd Fogelberg said:


> The fees associated with RCI and II give me pause, on their own. For an electronic transaction like swapping 2 timeshares, the cost is a few $ taking into account technology and personnel costs. The exorbitant  fees don't make economic sense, except that they have TS owners by the hook. TUG presents a nice option for exchanges, how does it work if Todd and Bill want to swap their weeks? Do they contact the resort and provide each other's names as the guest that will be checking in?



In my experience, we just trade things like name , address, ph#, and scan an owner authorization for them to check in.  No fees.
I have been exchanging directly on TUG for over 15 years. I have seen the number of options drop, and that has made me sad. Every person that I have exchanged with (probably at least 12) has been honest, and friendly. We begin to exchange emails way in advance, and share details with complete honesty. No hidden surprises. My rule of thumb is no extra costs. If they start to suggest guest certificates, and the like, I'm out. My exchange has a parking fee that is a real turn off, but this is standard for inter-city.

If I get an inquiry from someone that is pushy, or thinks I'm lucky that they have made me an offer, I just say no thank you. You can tell early on who you don't want to deal with. If my listed request is not realistic, they can say no, and my feelings are not hurt.I also try not to deal with brokers. This may be old school, and completely naive, but I trust tuggers, and do not want them to rent it out, and possibly destroy the unit. Knock on wood.  

I've learned to wait it out, thank everyone that inquires, and be open to a place that I had not thought of. I usually know where I am going close to a year in advance.

I think direct exchange is great, and I have saved thousands on trading company memberships, and fees. That may change is the tug exchange options drop.

Marie


----------



## Eric B (Dec 22, 2019)

There are a few other timeshares in Croatia, though maybe not in II.  Registry has The Residences at Sun Gardens Dubrovnik, Croatia (C739), which has 1 BR availability in May, September, and October 2019.  Third Home has two 3 BR ones; one with weeks starting April 4 & 11, 2020, and the other with weeks starting August 29 and September 5.  The exchange fees for both are pretty high, but that's another option as a way of doing an exchange with another TUG member for exchanged weeks.


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 26, 2019)

There are 3 resorts that Interval are affiliated with in Croatia:





RCI has affiliated resorts in the Balkans, Central and Eastern Europe:




__





						Affiliated Resorts
					





					www.rci.com


----------

